# Looking for a sad romantic movie



## superattackpea (Feb 22, 2012)

As the title says, looking for something as powerful and emotional as you can muster.

Preferably romantic though I'm open to genera.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Away from Her is a pretty sad, romantic film.


It's pretty sad, man.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2012)

Blue Valentine


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Dear John. 

Atonement and Single Man?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 22, 2012)

Twilight











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Twilight


This.  Good film.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2012)

Transformers 3


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This.  Good film.



I would understand if he/she cried while watching that, I know I almost did.. of laughter. 

My Sassy Girl and La vita ? bella. Both are romantic, but the latter is fantastic and really tragic film. I won't say more don't want to spoil it for you, if you haven't seen it already.

Or Dogville and Dancer in the Dark, featuring Bj?rk. Both are from Lars von Trier and aren't exactly romantic, but very very tragic.

The Pianist (Roman Polanski), Shawshank Redemptation and The Green Mile. These aren't romantic, but sad and powerful if you feel like watching them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Transformers 3


I preferred the romance in Transformers 2.

Sam and Michaela took their relationship to the next level.  They teased the viewers for the entire film.  Sam almost told her he loved her several times.  But something got in the way and delayed his confession.  Finally at the end of the film.  During the most pivotal moment... he was finally able to relay his feelings to her.  It was glorious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Transformers 3


Confirmed for never seeing Bad Boys 2.
The romance and drama were so powerful it made me cry. Deep and philosophical undertone of complex homoerotic relationships is where Michael Bay at his finest.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 22, 2012)

Titanic


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you familiar with Nicholas Sparks?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Are you familiar with Nicholas Sparks?



A Walk to Remember


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2012)

5 Centimeters Per Second

for something anime



Ennoea said:


> Dear John.



You obsession with Tatum is starting to worry me


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 23, 2012)

Doesn't Love Story from 1970 trump any sad romantic movie that has ever come since?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2012)

500 Days of Summer is kind of sad, although I suppose it's more bittersweet.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 23, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.



this.

all else fails toy story 3, simon birch, green mile


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

Love and other drugs and as a bonus you get to see lots of anne hathaway's tits

or

Chasing Amy where you see some of Joey Lauren Adams' tits


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 23, 2012)

A walk To remember was pretty good.

A Time Travels wife had my mom in tears.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 24, 2012)

My Bestfriend's Wedding

By the way, OP must be sad in his love life~


----------



## Ash (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're into musicals, Moulin Rouge! is absolutely one my favorite romantic/sad/musicals.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 24, 2012)

Peter Chan's "Comrades...Almost a Love Story".
Maggie Cheung's performance was stellar!!!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hana-bi by Takeshi Kitano.


----------



## Huntress (Feb 24, 2012)

The Road is unrelentingly depressing.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 24, 2012)

Is you are searching for a sad romantic comedy try with: 

Never let me Go
Bin-jip
Brokeback Mountain
Last Life in the Universe
Talk to her
2046


----------

